# Wow..im tired!!!



## kendo (Sep 11, 2011)

JUST CRUSHED 400LBS OF OLD VINE ZIN MANUALY....SMELL"S YUMMY...MARIO SALVI....TIME FOR A NAP......


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 11, 2011)

THAT is work!! Good old brute force. Good for you!!

Take the rest of the day off!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Thats awesome but it didn't happen if we don't have pictures! We love pictures


----------



## kendo (Sep 11, 2011)

Will get some up tomorrow...wife has camera, cant believe it took me just over 10 hrs to crush them all.....hard part is over...


----------



## Luc (Sep 12, 2011)

Brings back memories about when I crushed 200 kilo (400lbs) plums by hand (2 years in a row). Had to do it after work each day.
Man I was exhausted. So must you be.

Take a rest and I hope the wine comes out well.

Luc.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to crush my grapes manually as well - did it twice - then i purchased an old crusher off craigslist for $50 - best $50 i spent. I can now crush 400#'s in about 30min.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you clip your toe nails and wash your feet, first?


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 12, 2011)

The toenails longer would be a benefit... the washing is mandatory!

Debbie


----------



## Rocky (Sep 12, 2011)

kendo said:


> JUST CRUSHED 400LBS OF OLD VINE ZIN MANUALY....SMELL"S YUMMY...MARIO SALVI....TIME FOR A NAP......



Kendo, when I was a kid, my Grandfather, Father and two Uncles used to make between 250 to 300 gallon each year which was between 75 and 100 42-pound boxes. The kids (my brothers and cousins) and some of the women had the job of stripping the grapes from the stems prior to crushing. We bought Zinfandel or Alicante and Muscat (which were much easier to strip) and mixed them in a 3 red to 1 white ratio. I remember going to school with purple hands for several weeks! I lived in a real "white bread" area of Pittsburgh and took a lot of kidding. Great memories, though.

BTW, back when I first started helping with this enterprise (late 1940's), a 42 pound box of grapes cost $.75!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 13, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Did you clip your toe nails and wash your feet, first?



I would have if i went that route - I made something along the lines of a stamper to mash the grapes.


----------



## kendo (Sep 13, 2011)

thats sounds like alot of fun rocky..great memories im sure, i crushed them with a regular crusher (no motor)..will be buying one soon..))..everything seems to be going ok so far...


----------



## kendo (Sep 14, 2011)

house smells so nice this morning..sweet zin baby..have a nice wild yeast ferment going on ..pictures tonight...


----------

